# Applicator tube



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Had had a problem with my better than ever tube that I use to put beads of mud on the wall and ceiling for cornice application .The problem was that it become extremley tight and nearly impossible to push . So I gave it a good spray with wd40 but no improvement next I tried inox which was a little better . A mate sugested I try vegtable oil which was a huge improvement , works so well now . Thought I might share .:thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

I have problems with mine too.. it's not the tube fault before leaving canada i used it to the max it has allways been tight i try to suck water and flush it everytime but its still the same when i put wd40 in it in the last push it leaves a dark texture in the mudd that is ****ty . iv ground down the ball to work with my columbia cast heads which is a way of life for me.. great cheap tools but if you are running angle heads like my father and i you need a new Columbia tube to make your busness look good.. on the other hand iv messed mine up more by sucking up 20min australian mud in it doing 5 up and downs after that you need to take the tube apart.... still the new columbia is the best... cheers DAN


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Try a spray called Fluid Film, it works great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Had had a problem with my better than ever tube that I use to put beads of mud on the wall and ceiling for cornice application .The problem was that it become extremley tight and nearly impossible to push . So I gave it a good spray with wd40 but no improvement next I tried inox which was a little better . A mate sugested I try vegtable oil which was a huge improvement , works so well now . Thought I might share .:thumbsup:


Lanox dude, see the link i just put on your bazooka thread, Use it in the tubes as well, I have can am, And the flatboxes, all the tools, dont go silly with it as you need to with WD POS and oils, :thumbsup: You only need a little and it lasts well, it dosnt wash away or evaporate or clog up mud, its the dream lube, great for holding off rust on anything as well, i use it on my truck winch.


----------

